# Game of the year 2013



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Never have i been so excited for a game !!

http://uk.gamespot.com/woodcutter-simulator-2013/videos/woodcutter-simulator-2013-trailer-6401713/


WANT x 1,000,000


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2013)

It needs more zombies. You can't have a game with a chainsaw and no zombies.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 25, 2013)

Just WTF!? 

Also...rule 34.


----------



## mack (Jan 25, 2013)

Think firky would love this game.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not sure why you're surprised.  Getting wood and keeping wood is one of life's greatest challenges.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Will it better Street Cleaning Simulator?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there a door-to-door cold calling sales simulator yet?


----------



## Firky (Jan 25, 2013)

mack said:


> Think firky would love this game.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2013)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

The video makes it appear exciting!


----------

